# Steuersatz Black Sin



## salatbauchvieh (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 

ist dies der richtige Steuersatz für ein Black Sin 29er 8.0 16" aus 2013? 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...n-is42-is471-1-8-1-1-4-8,3mm-256943/wg_id-478

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus

Gruß Frank


----------

